# When did your babies walk?



## mom2x (Apr 5, 2004)

DD is 1 this week and doesn't walk yet. I am not really worried because she is able to get around fine and she can stand and balance when she wants. I haven't encouraged her to walk at all. Most people are surprised that she doesn't walk though. I don't think this is odd, do you?


----------



## happyblessedmama (Sep 6, 2003)

#1 walked at 13 months
#2 walked at 10 months

I would not be concerned with the situation you describe, since she balances and is capable of "going farther" if she wanted to. If the kid couldn't stand, couldn't do anything with it's legs or otherwise showed poor motor control, I'd be concerned. I think it's within the range of "normal" to not walk til 15-18 months.

If you do get concerned at some point, the way we got DS#1 walking (because he wanted to and was frustrated, lol) was sending him back & forth between my husband and I and we kept scooting farther apart and he'd have to walk the distance between us. He loved that game, and so did our second son - though we did it just for fun with him.

Don't worry.







I bet she'll be walking soon anyway!


----------



## sofiabugmom (Sep 23, 2003)

She's just fine. DD didn't walk until just after 15 months, and she was standing and balancing for about three months before that.

Best to all,

JA


----------



## mommyboo (Mar 31, 2004)

DS walked at 10 months. Upto 16 months is perfectly normal. I wouldn't worry if I were you especially if you're seeing standing up , balancing etc.


----------



## Cranberry (Mar 18, 2002)

DS didn't walk until he was 14 months. And of course everyone asked that question at 12 months... Is he walking yet???


----------



## TaliaK (Apr 16, 2004)

My son started walking when he was a year and five days, but didn't decide to give up crawling until he was 14 or 15 months, not to worrry. Other people can be so nosey, and make a parent worry when they don't keed to. My son is now 17 months and everyone is wondering why he doesn't talk more...

Just relax and don't worry...







:


----------



## solstar (May 26, 2002)

dd#1- 15m
dd#2- 7m


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

at 11 months (he's 13 months now). Different strokes for different babies- for sure. Everyone just HAS to voice their opinions to make us worry don't they? My son doesn't talk yet... he baby talks bo no words. And everyone is always acting shocked when I tell them that. He can go up the big-kid monkey bars one handed... but darnit- they want MORE!







lol

Kimberley


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

13.5 months for my toddler.

The baby just pulled herself up for the first time... today! At exactly 10 months.

Tammy


----------



## mdcanon8765309 (Jan 8, 2003)

DS walked about a week before his first birthday.


----------



## Tegan (Jul 25, 2003)

I could have written this post last week! Everywhere I turned, people were asking me if he was walking yet- my boss kept calling him lazy!









Three days ago, James started walking. He is thirteen months. He did it in his own time, when he felt ready. I bet it won't be long for your daughter, but be forewarned. You'll cry, and start reminiscing about babyhood again!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

DD#1 9 1/2 months

DD#2 9 months


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

DS is 14 months, and just started really getting into walking in the last week or 2.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Ds took his first steps the day before his first birthday. It was another month before he was walking consistently.

Quote:

bet it won't be long for your daughter, but be forewarned. You'll cry, and start reminiscing about babyhood again!
Yep. Once we realized that he was walking fulltime, I told dh that I wished I had known it was the last time I was ever going to hear the 'slap slap slap' of his little crawling hands coming down the hallway.


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

My DS walked at 13 months and I didn't push him at all. I knew he would do it in his own time, when he was ready.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Billy started between 13 and 14 months. It was hard once he hit a year but he is running like mad now!


----------



## TchrGrrl (Nov 15, 2003)

My son took his first steps 2 weeks before his 1st birthday... his best friend took her first steps the same weekend - and she is 7 months older than he is. They both were walking full-time a month and a half later.


----------



## Eggie (Aug 7, 2003)

My daughter started walking at 11 months. Every baby is different and it's really anoying when people tells you what your kids MUST be doing at certain ages, in your case I wouldn't worry at all, seems that you will have a runer soon... enjoy your "freedom" while you can :LOL


----------



## Barbj (Apr 19, 2002)

DD was cruising at 10 months and actually started walking at 14 months.


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

ds 15 mos
dd 13 mos

ds never crawled, he was pulling up and cruising at about 8 mos.
dd scooted on her belly, then crawled, then walked


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

DD started walking just before she turned 15 months.

Now she is 3 and we just got back from her first dance recital. Oh boy! Can she move now!

Don't worry. They all catch-up.


----------



## mommy2twinboys (Sep 4, 2003)

Both boys starting walking two weeks before their first birthday


----------



## Nelybel (Oct 16, 2003)

The first 'official' time DS walked was on his 13th month b-day. He took a few collapsing steps here and there in the 2 weeks preceeding that but at 13 months he stood up and walked 3/4 of the way across the front room. Of course, it took him until 14 1/2 months to really be running around. He has always done developmental things very deliberately. He just likes to tantalize us I guess.

Yup - to each baby their own special schedule.

J


----------



## 1Plus2 (Mar 13, 2003)

#1 walked at 15 months
#2 walked at 12.5 months
#3 (twin to #2) walked at 13 months

My Ped just told me the other day that his son didn't walk until 19 months.


----------



## Korwynne (Feb 18, 2004)

9 1/2 months for DD and 10 1/2 months for DS

of course, DS didn't get any teeth until 14 1/2 months, so...


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

My son was 10 months

My mom said I was 18 months before I walked


----------



## fireflies~for~me (Jun 24, 2003)

10 months


----------



## Mom2Anne&Tom (Jun 12, 2002)

dd - 9 mos.
ds - 14 mos.

I felt like all his peers were walking - why wasn't he? He is now the most athletic toddler I've ever seen. Much more so than dd who walked 6 months earlier!


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Dd and ds were born almost 2 months early; though there were no complications, they still generally tracked along with their corrected age until reaching around 18 mos where it all seemed to even out.

Ds took first solo steps at 15.5 months and walked well at 16 months

Dd took first solo steps at 16 months, and walked well at 17 months

I personally think delayed walking is a blessing.









My two didn't walk well until they were very verbal and also old enough to know what they weren't allowed to get into, kwim?


----------



## MamaRBH (Feb 13, 2004)

I think it is really so different with each child. My daughter started to walk the day after her 1st birthday.

I was an infant teacher at a day care years ago, and we had some that wouldn't walk until 15-18 Months...and others who were walking by 10 months.

The only time a Mama should worry is if their child is showing no signs of progression/growth at all... otherwise, time will do wonders...and you'll wish your babe was still letting you hold her all day long!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

My dd walked at 8 1/2 months.

My DH walked at 7 months.









I walked at 18 months.


----------



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

DD 16 months---never crawled, just scooted. She stood up for the first time at 13 months.

My mom said I did the same thing and I walked at 18 months


----------



## mom2x (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't believe I was concerned about her. She started taking 4 or 5 steps out of the blue last night. Now I am really worried!!!


----------



## Heather30ish (Feb 12, 2003)

DS was 17.5 months before he really walked on his own. He's just a cautious boy, but once he decided he was ready, he took to it quickly and was running before we knew it.


----------



## Sylith (Apr 15, 2002)

DS took a couple of steps around a year, then totally lost interest. When he was almost 16 months, he suddenly became motivated again, and within a week, he was walking as well as most kids his age.

My extended family joked that he didn't care about learning to walk because he always had somebody to carry him wherever he wanted to go.


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

DD was a really late walker. She was 18 months before she started. She is also very cautious and didn't want to do it until she knew for sure that she could. Now she's all over the place. Running, jumping, sommersaulting, :LOL


----------



## Lovebugsmommy (Nov 16, 2002)

cruising at 8 mo walking well at 10 months


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Ds started cruising at 8-9months, walked a week or so after his first bday.

DD started cruising all over the place at 8 months but never let go and actually walked until 15 months. She was just more cautious, and fell less then ds who just took off.









dd2 is too to worry about that just yet







.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

I don't remember with ds but the girls walked at 9mos. I didn't know that was weird at the time, but they got so much attention when we went out. They were small anyway so they looked like little baby dolls walking.

But I wanted to say that I work in a church nursery and my girls are the only babies we have that were walking at one year. In fact we still have a holdout at 17 months! So don't worry!


----------



## napless (Mar 20, 2003)

My first didn't crawl until after he walked - and he didn't walk until 15 months! My doctor was so concerned - she had us see the pediatrician and the Child Development team - which I went along with although I knew that he was just on his own schedule. (He was - he is a perfectly normal 4 year old and no one remembers that he walked late.)

My second was even later - 17 months (although he crawled first.)
The doc was in a flap again, but this time I KNEW that all was well, and I just waited.


----------

